# Add a 2nd HOB filter? (10 gal)



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

My 10 gal planted tank has a large driftwood arch in the center (see pic). My HOB filter outflow hits the driftwood resulting in poor water circulation throughout the tank (on the far right and left sides mostly). I have moved the filter to the far right and far left, but it doesn't help. The driftwood is too large and slows/blocks the water flow around the plants (except middle area which gets too strong of a current for a betta's liking). I haven't picked out my little guy yet.

I'm considering 2 options:

1. replace the driftwood for a manzanita branch
2. add a 2nd AquaClear HOB filter (On the gentlest flow settings). One on the far right, one of the far left. 

Disadvantages/Advantages of both options:
Option 1. I hate to take out the driftwood unless I'm sure about it. It will stir up dirty substrate and be hard to put back if I change my mind. It would be nice to open up some swimming room though.

Option 2. If the HOB filter creates too much current I waste money. If it does work I won't have to disrupt the set up or substrate.

Any advice?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I run two filters in my 10 and 20 long. Current is one reason but the other is I always have a cycled backup.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

It's good to know that works for you. A back up filter is a smart idea too. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Option 2. If the HOB filter creates too much current I waste money.


Buy a HOB that has adjustable flow

I have this one and its great.
*ClearView 100 - Aqua One*

This will be great also, It says 3 gallons or less but ignore that, This will be nice and gentle on a Betta in a 10 gallon even if its working at full flow.

*AZOO Mignon Filter 60 (60l/h) 15gph hang on back for small aquariums


*


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

NickAu said:


> Buy a HOB that has adjustable flow
> 
> I have this one and its great.
> *ClearView 100 - Aqua One*
> ...



Do you know how they compare to AquaClear 20?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

No sorry I do not


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the PFE-1 on my 2.5 extra plants tank. Does well and is adjustable. 

Aquarium Hang on Filter PFE-3


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I added the 2nd filter and am happy with the water circulation. I'll have to make sure the current isn't too strong when my Dumbo HM arrives. Russell, do you have any pics of your tank? I would love to see them.

I was cleaning the 1st filter yesterday and found 3 red cherry shrimp swimming inside! Thank goodness I found them in time. As a resolve, I stuffed a little piece of sponge inside the intake tube at the bottom tip. Unfortunately, it will prevent the filter from collecting debris, but until I find another solution that will keep them safe. I'm going to making a tight net around the tip and secure it with aquarium silicone sealant.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's not a problem for the shrimp to live in the filter. But you can get mesh filter guards:

Stainless Steel Aquarium Filter Inlet Basket Mesh Shrimp Protect Safe Guard | eBay

FWIW, I haven't noticed my HMEE, Guthrie, had any problem with filter flow. Oh, and I think there are photos of my tanks in my journal. I do need to update, though.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It's not a problem for the shrimp to live in the filter. But you can get mesh filter guards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thanks for the link!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're more than welcome. Let me know how the mesh guards work. I see them recommended on many shrimp forums.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a crafty, frugal idea. Spiral thick fishing line around it. I'll see how it works. If not I'll get the stainless steel shrimp guards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Use sponge,


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To keep the shrimp out would the line need to be closer together? Mine would go in the filter as babies and grow up there.  That's why I say it won't hurt them to live in the filter....lots of food to eat.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

PS.

Using sponge as demonstrated in my photo is better than stainless steal mesh because good bacteria will colonize the sponge and aid in filtration.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

But the mesh is purdier. :rofl:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Purdy don't keep the water clean or the fish healthy. 










LOL


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> To keep the shrimp out would the line need to be closer together? Mine would go in the filter as babies and grow up there.  That's why I say it won't hurt them to live in the filter....lots of food to eat.




I'll see if shrimps get sucked up. If so, i'll wrap the line closer together. I'm trying to leave room for debris to get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

Just bought this little guy from a breeder. He will ship Tues, arrive Thurs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's lovely! Do you mind if I ask where you bought him?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> i'll wrap the line closer together.


It wont work, Baby shrimp are about 1 millimeter when born, your only solutions are.
1 a stainless steal screen.
2 fine sponge ( not coarse ) like I showed you.
3 some pantyhose material covering the intake.
4 get rid if the filter and use one of those air pump powered sponge filters.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He's lovely! Do you mind if I ask where you bought him?




Not at all.  I asked for his permission to give out his name. Search Martias Pham on Facebook. He breeds beautiful fancy bettas. He posts some for an auction. You can message him if you are looking for something specific. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

